# Newbie to cheese - Help me get started!



## kidsngarden

What should I make first? I have no press...

Well I don't have anything really but goat milk! Where do I get rennet? what is lipase? 

Ask me about soap and I can tell you something, but I'm totally lost when it comes to cheese!

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Fromage Blanc. It's a wonderful soft cheese, super easy to make and delicious! The recipe is in the sticky.

If you PM me your addresss, I'll send you a culture packet. 

Sara


----------



## Guest

:yeahthat the formage Blanc is the best place to start. But, when you are ready to test the waters a little more I LOVE this kit from Hoeggers,
http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3280&cat=33&page=1

Christy


----------



## hamilton40

You can get rennet at almost any grocery store in the pudding section. Here is a link to a site with good easy cheese recipes. It is a lot easier than it looks.

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/Cheese/Cheese_5_gallons/CHEESE_5gal_00.htm


----------



## paulaswrld

I have found that Feta is also super easy, of course Fromage blanc is the classic first timers cheese. If you need any help or have questions, there are plenty of us to help....if you want to get started with out waiting for dried cultures, just go out and get some buttermilk.

Good luck,
Paula


----------



## Guest

:yeahthat

If you decide to make feta use Christy's recipe. It is BY FAR the BEST feta I have ever tasted. 

Sara


----------



## kidsngarden

Oh, feta, I love Feta. I especially love to bring it in salads to my in laws so I can watch my MIL be a big baby about how much she hates it :biggrin I'm a child, I know!

Sara's sending me cultures so if I'm not THAT patient (and I really am very impatient) how do I do it with buttermilk?


----------



## paulaswrld

I actually use cultures for my feta and you will also need Lipase powder, I use buttermilk in my fromage blanc. 1/4C Buttermilk will work a gallon of milk.

Paula


----------



## kidsngarden

What kind of basic equipment do I need? Is the milk heated on a double boiler? Mine only holds 2 quarts...

I was also intrigued about using nettle in place of rennet...I have A LOT of nettle around here! Do you use just the leaves or the leaves and the stems?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Using Nettles is very unpredictable, I reccomend that you start with real rennet first 

I use a stock pot in a sink filled with hot water. Keep a kettle on the stove to increase the heat as needed.

Christy


----------



## kidsngarden

Do you need a lid on the pot? can it be enameled or does it have to be stainless?


----------



## Guest

Yes, you need a lid to help hold the temp. Enamel is fine, any nonreactive pot will work.

Christy


----------



## Guest

Bethany,

I sent your cultures today. With any luck you'll be making Fromage Blanc this weekend. 

Enjoy!

Sara


----------



## kidsngarden

Woohoo! :woohoo
Thanks Sara!


----------



## Sunny Daze

I got the kit from hoeggers to start with. It had a little bit of everything and once I had more of an idea of what i wanted to make more of I ordered more of that particular thing...


----------



## Patty13637

I just ordered the kit from hoeggers ...I cannot wait to play . I am waiting on 6 goats to freshen ..then maybe I will have extra milk.


Patty


----------



## kidsngarden

I got the cultures today Sara! Now I need to get started. so all milk must be pasturized before making cheese? so you pasturize it cool it then reheat it or what? If I want to freeze it for cheesemaking later do I pasturize first?


----------



## Guest

Wonderful Bethany! 

I make and like raw milk cheese. 

Sara


----------



## Guest

:yeahthat

Raw only for me, same as Sara.

Christy


----------



## kidsngarden

Ok. That makes it all easier for me since we drink raw milk...So I just heat and hold at 86 degrees right? What if it's frozen...do I leave it on the counter to defrost or when it's slushy can I heat it to 86 degrees and hold it?


----------



## Guest

Bethany use fresh milk your first time. 

Fill your cheese making pot with hot water, toss in all the utensils you will be using and your clean cheese cloth (or pillow case, whatever you will use to drain your cheese) boil 10 min. OR add 1/2c bleach and let sit 10 min. the pour off the water and utensils into a colander, set aside. Pour milk into the pot, cover and set the pot in a sink of hot water. If the water cools before your milk is 86F drain some and add more hot.

Christy


----------



## kidsngarden

Waaa! I made the fromage blanc and got cheese, but it was goaty!! I have read the goaty cheese sticky many times over. So let's refresh. If I use fresh milk do you mean fresh from the goat (ie not chilled first). I was short a quart of fresh so I had the fresh still warm from the goat milk and added a quart of frozen. I think that was my problem.

Last night I reserved 2 quarts chilled quickly in a salt/ice bath (leftover from my GM ice cream making!) So this morning should I quickly chill two more quarts then bring it all to 86 degrees?

I HATE goaty stuff!

And how do you all wash the cheese bags?

Thank you!


----------



## Guest

By fresh milk I mean a two days old or less. You can add the fresh warm milk to the chilled milk from the previous milking and bring it to 86F.

I hand wash my cheesecloth is Dawn dishwashing detergent and rinse in hot water with bleach and hang to dry. 

Christy


----------

